# Bobby, Fell Terrier, DOB 01.06.06  Maldon, Essex



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bobby, Fell Terrier, DOB 01.06.06  Maldon, Essex



*Homing Requirements: *Bobby needs a family who have confidence in terriers and facilitate him, exploring his energy and learning to check it whilst meeting and greeting. Bobby needs a terrier proof garden and exit management. A family who enjoys terrier antics!

*His Story: * Bobby has been owned by his family since a pup. Change of circumstance and Bobby is now left whilst his owner is working full time and cant afford a dog walker. She has very little 'Bobby time' and is conscious Bobby does not have his own garden. His owner wants him to have an active and dog centered life. Neutered and fully vax'd

*Advert: * Bobby's isnt a confident terrier. He then leads the show, getting over excited when he gets the opportunity to meet people or dogs. He can learn to settle and develop trust as he has done with a Golden retriever. He was 'nippy' as a young dog so his welcoming dance is controlled. Bobby needs his own garden and this will help him to express and explore his energy, as it is very pent up currently.

Bobby is a 'Fell Terrier' who has been raised in a family who cared for him and have wanted to offer him the best but don't have the active lifestyle, nor time to devote to his walks and training needs. Bobby is just 6 years young and has a whole new life ahead of him to reach his fullfilment with.

He is charming and every bit the entertainer. If terriers make you cry with laughter then he is your man; if they make you cry with disbelief, then perhaps be true to yourself and don't go for a Fell fella!

Please visit Bobbys thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Bobby Fell Terrier DOB 01.06.06 Maldon Essex to find out more and follow his progress.




If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bobby is still available for adoption.

If you are interested in re-homing Bobby please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog has found their forever home!


----------

